# What is your #1 turkey call?



## Maybin7777

I really like the woodhaven mouth calls... But for my #1 it's gotta be a custom slate call that I have its not a name brand it is home made by a guy. The wood is cedar it has slate on top with a little glass part on the bottom. I can easily flip the call to sound like a different bird.  But It lets out the sweet sounds to bring that Ol' tom in and give him a free ride out.


----------



## dtala

old Lynch Bham Foolproof box....


----------



## nhancedsvt

Depends on my mood. I'm confident with all of my calls, so on any given day any call can be my #1. If I had to choose a favorite it would probably be my Bob Harwell box call. That may change here pretty soon with my Buice call I just ordered.


----------



## Timber1

Hooks Executioner.


----------



## cpowel10

I love a Woodhaven Red Wasp. My favorite.

I've got a holland triple reed I really like too, but I think he went out of business.


----------



## outdoorsman 52

Red wasp by wood heaven !


----------



## hoppie

Sadler Mcgraw custom mouth call. Last year I used a mouth call my brother made me and it is my go to.


----------



## 2bbshot

I have lots of favorites. I use a mouth call that's made in Alabama at westervelt lodge. It's called a ezelle's ez. It's a stack frame copper call and it's pricy but it makes the sweetest yelps I have ever heard.


----------



## bangbird

Mouth call for me.  .004 gray latex on top with a "combo cut" and two proph reeds on the bottom.  I also like a "bat wing" cut with this same reed configuration.


----------



## HuntWithFeist

Gibbs custom glass over slate in a cherry pot. Great sounding call.


----------



## Buck Roar

Hunter Specialties Raspy old hen mouth call


----------



## Brianf

I still like my but naked hen.


----------



## hambone76

Treat Mtn Calls glass/slate double sided pot.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Box call made by a fella over in Alabama....If I was banished to one call this would be it, it has accounted for more gobblers than I care to count from Florida to Wyoming and all places in between.

Best call I own bar none....I would sell my wife before I would sell my boxcall.


----------



## chrisclayton33

Mine would have to be the squealing hen !


----------



## Maybin7777

mossyoakpro said:


> Box call made by a fella over in Alabama....If I was banished to one call this would be it, it has accounted for more gobblers than I care to count from Florida to Wyoming and all places in between.
> 
> Best call I own bar none....I would sell my wife before I would sell my boxcall.


   I'm the same way about my old slate call. She knows how turkey hunting stands with me.


----------



## Jody Hawk

I'd have to say that if I could only tote one call, it would be a Butt Naked Hen!


----------



## trkyhntr70

Jody Hawk said:


> I'd have to say that if I could only tote one call, it would be a Butt Naked Hen!



I thought it was the one like *****???


----------



## Jody Hawk

trkyhntr70 said:


> I thought it was the one like *****???



That was my 2nd choice! Only reason it wasn't #1 is the hands free operation of the diaphragm.

You keep forgetting, I don't have one like ......, I HAVE .........!


----------



## mudpie82

For me its a pot with glass on one side and slate on  the other made by a man in my home town. That thing is pure turkey


----------



## booger branch benelli

old knight and hale box call.  When it plays turkeys gobble.  It is a one in a million call.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Tom teasers Red Neck Hen


----------



## thebreeze

i tote a box, a slate, and 2 or three mouth calls, my favorite is whichever one he likes..... i've sat down and called with a box.... nuthin... hit the slate... nuthin... hit the mouth call.... BAM...there he is.... i think you gotta hit him with what he wants to hear....


----------



## mtstephens18

booger branch benelli said:


> old knight and hale box call.  When it plays turkeys gobble.  It is a one in a million call.



he ain't kidding either... I havent ever seen anything like it


----------



## whitetailfreak

Buddy Stang Talkin Stick Slate


----------



## Victor DeVine

Rohm Bros slate


----------



## Dupree

xtkee


----------



## Zkid09

How about a small diaphragm call??

So far my favorite is a HS black magic but I haven't had time to experiment with many calls at all. Will be bringing a new call home from Nashville though !


----------



## Mudfeather

Robertson Wormy Chestnut..


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

My #1 call is whichever one is making him gobble and getting him to commit to me at that time.


----------



## MKW

My #1 call is 2.   I usually only carry a trumpet and a Hooks Executioner.

Mike


----------



## BMCS

*x's 2*



TurkeyKiller12 said:


> My #1 call is whichever one is making him gobble and getting him to commit to me at that time.



It would be hard to choose only one call.  If the call has made it to my vest. I feel it deserves to be there and it will get its chance to be my number one call for that day are moment that it brings ole boss to the tip of my barrel.


----------



## tkyklr1

Tom Teaser Redneck Hen!


----------



## Gaswamp

No #1 for me.


----------



## FSU Turtle

I am no expert, but for myself I always reach for a Tom Teaser Redneck Hen.


----------



## Canvasback27

Squealing Hen has to be close to my #1 call.


----------



## moyehow

a soft ceramic for soft purrs and yelps.


----------



## Bowtechfella

Woodhaven Red Wasp...all around great call


----------



## Brad

With as much time I've invested in learning how to play my trumpet I can see its going to be my number one call. I'm absolutely addicted to this thing. I think the more fun you have with a call the more you practice with it which in turn makes you confident in that call. I wouldn't carry a call in the woods if I didn't have confidence in it. This year my goal is to call one to the gun with the trumpet.


----------



## huntindawg12

Lynch's fool proof, that's my "confidence" call


----------



## SwampRunner

Black Walnut and Butternut Custom box call made by Steve Reeves and Dale Baily in 1998.  Alltime favorite mouth call is the Tantalizer made by Benny Briggs with Lightning Game Calls.  Which I need more of  but don't know how to find them.  Anyone know?


----------



## JDoster

Hooks Executioner 2


----------



## Bossdawg8085

Im a Box Call Man


----------



## Stroker

Probably got near 20 calls but I only carry two calls, a Ben Lee Superhen slate and a old Lynch box call. Use the Lynch for locatin and the Superhen for the sweet talk.


----------



## Gaswamp

SwampRunner said:


> Black Walnut and Butternut Custom box call made by Steve Reeves and Dale Baily in 1998.  Alltime favorite mouth call is the Tantalizer made by Benny Briggs with Lightning Game Calls.  Which I need more of  but don't know how to find them.  Anyone know?



those mouth calls were good


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

XT Chaos


----------



## straightshooter

hoppie said:


> Sadler Mcgraw custom mouth call. Last year I used a mouth call my brother made me and it is my go to.



Sadler's calls are from Southland Custom Calls.  My favorite is the Southland Elite Series "Batwing 3."

For the past decade, I've carried a one sided Turpin style box made by Fred Tornow from NC.  Fred doesn't make calls anymore, but that box has "the sound" that kills gobblers.  Mike Battey picked it out for me after I suggested that I was looking for a box that would kill a gobbler.  The sound is that of an old boss hen - deep, nasal and raspy.


----------



## Heathen

My favorite would be my Lynch model#102 box call. Ive had it for 25 years now.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs

A Tom Teaser slate or my Lynch box call! Both are great!


----------



## humpback

We  all no what your favorite call is beards an spurs, we seen your awesome video


----------



## Melvin4730

Mabry Walnut Slate Pot Call
Woodhaven Copperhead mouth call


----------



## brlewis

Any of my three slates calls


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Sleepy Hen. Deadly off the roost!

Made by Rhett Palmer in Canton.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs

lol yep. But for times when I had a little too much fun the night before and my voice isn't cooperating...those two are by far my favorite!


----------



## JimLandt

My favorite is a Lynch, Deluxe World Champion box call that Charlie Elliott gave me in 1989. I used it to call in the first Tom I ever killed with a bow, when the bird wouldn't respond to anything else. It hasn't been the biggest producer over the years though. My best all around call is the first production model Primos tube call, in the original Mossy Oak camo. I've used it to call in the most and biggest turkeys over the past 20+ years.


----------



## Will-dawg

My favorite would have to be the one I am using at the time to get that gobbler to come in!!!!  I have confidence in all of the calls that are in my vest.


----------



## Flaustin1

Here turkey turkey turkey.  Followed by the sound of a feeder goin off.


----------



## born2hunt99

I agree with the OP in that the woodhaven mouth calls are my favorite! They simply don't make a better call!


----------



## TurkeyH90

Wouldnt go to the woods without my Scotts' Cutter.


----------



## Headsortails

Halloren Slate. Three died last year because of it. Also, the Woodhaven Cherry.


----------



## Kevin Farr

soft clucks & purrs with occasional leaf scratching


----------



## dixiecutter

greatest call i've ever known. it's a push buttin made by "haley calls" somewhere in pennsylvania. dad bought it passing through just for the heck of it. it's really a piece of junk. we never think it sounds good. and we carry every kind of call imaginable. but im here to tell you: A GOBBLER WILL NOT RESIST THIS CALL. dad has killed and killed and killed with it. and all the ones i killed were with him using it. the rubber bands are gone he just presses it down a little with his other finger. sorry to go on and on about it....


----------



## dixiecutter

sorry. it was a hally call


----------



## Jsthunting

My Carolina Assassin is 1# for me.


----------



## goblr77

Lonzo's glass pot.


----------



## duckyaker90

David halloran twisted sister crystal ..and hid natural born killer and she devil


----------



## duckyaker90

Forgot David halloran checkered purple heart cedar short box


----------



## BIGBOB4570

Albert Paul box call.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter

Red wasp mouth call with a cody slate


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter

Flaustin1 said:


> Here turkey turkey turkey.  Followed by the sound of a feeder goin off.


----------



## dank1296

Slate call made by Lee Chadwick Misfire Gamecalls


----------



## Gaswamp

After re=reading this thread, I can't narrow it down to less than 3 calls.  I like having either a Harwell or Mann box, Cox trumpet, and XT mouth call.


----------



## Slicky

My "Brown Tie" Walnut/Lati Box or Cheery Wood Slate. That would be my go to calls.


----------



## rex upshaw

Slicky said:


> My "Brown Tie" Walnut/Lati Box or Cheery Wood Slate. That would be my go to calls.



What does Morgan sell his pots for these days?  I've been meaning to get one.


----------



## deast1988

Daybreak ceramic
Billy whites hustlin hen

And a woodhaven v3 in my mouth.


----------



## Slicky

rex upshaw said:


> What does Morgan sell his pots for these days?  I've been meaning to get one.



45 to 50 dollars.


----------



## strutnrut

An that is a steal.


----------



## Slicky

:Rex now is the time to contact him, he has been building calls. He was at a fair last weekend and Sept. 19th to 21st he will be at a Mississippi Outdoor Expo, so I know he will be stocking up some quality calls.
Just tell him Limb Hanger sent you...Know wait tell him Richard sent you...Know that might not be good either....
Doug is a good guy and he puts plenty hens in his calls, me and Richard give him a hard time, but that runs two ways..


----------



## rex upshaw

Slicky said:


> :Rex now is the time to contact him, he has been building calls. He was at a fair last weekend and Sept. 19th to 21st he will be at a Mississippi Outdoor Expo, so I know he will be stocking up some quality calls.
> Just tell him Limb Hanger sent you...Know wait tell him Richard sent you...Know that might not be good either....
> Doug is a good guy and he puts plenty hens in his calls, me and Richard give him a hard time, but that runs two ways..



Will do


----------



## Gut_Pile

Here's a good one. Will be interesting to see what the final price is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zach-Farmer-Turkey-Call-/301266859073?pt=US_Game_Calls&hash=item4624e77441


----------



## rex upshaw

Gut_Pile said:


> Here's a good one. Will be interesting to see what the final price is.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zach-Farmer-Turkey-Call-/301266859073?pt=US_Game_Calls&hash=item4624e77441



No clue why someone would pay anything remotely close to where it's at and certainly not what they are asking, for a Farmer Trumpet.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Some folks try to get too cute on the lathe while turning their trumpets. They look more like a piece of furniture than a turkey call. I like the simple look a lot better.


----------



## rex upshaw

Jody Hawk said:


> Some folks try to get too cute on the lathe while turning their trumpets. They look more like a piece of furniture than a turkey call. I like the simple look a lot better.



I agree.  The Farmer Trumpets are way too busy.


----------



## Gut_Pile

rex upshaw said:


> No clue why someone would pay anything remotely close to where it's at and certainly not what they are asking, for a Farmer Trumpet.



Some folks will pay that because they know that when the Rev passes, it will be worth double that.


----------



## strutnrut

Selling calls after the call maker dies is about timing. To soon  or To late.   Get lucky and your in the money.  I do like the simpler trumpets myself. I have been on Farmers list for so long I even forgot about the call.


----------



## spurrs and racks

towaliga tom taker "wind Talker" mouth call


----------



## Gut_Pile

strutnrut said:


> Selling calls after the call maker dies is about timing. To soon  or To late.   Get lucky and your in the money.  I do like the simpler trumpets myself. I have been on Farmers list for so long I even forgot about the call.



I am not on the list but I know a few that are. One friend of mine has been on the list for 10 years. From what I understand Zach usually makes 3 or 4 calls a year now. I have been fortunate enough to meet Rev. Zach twice. The first time he gave myself and two friends a private 30 minute lesson on playing his trumpet call. He is a great guy who can play the heck out of a trumpet, best I have ever heard.


----------



## rex upshaw

Gut_Pile said:


> I am not on the list but I know a few that are. One friend of mine has been on the list for 10 years. From what I understand Zach usually makes 3 or 4 calls a year now. I have been fortunate enough to meet Rev. Zach twice. The first time he gave myself and two friends a private 30 minute lesson on playing his trumpet call. He is a great guy who can play the heck out of a trumpet, best I have ever heard.



Farmer's trumpet prices are high because of limited availability, not playability, per folks who own/played them.  I just think it's silly that a collector, like the one from Va., can not only drive up the price for a trumpet, but might actually find someone foolish enough to pay that amount of money, only to have it sit in a display case.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool

*Favorite Call*

David Loftis Crystal Screamer = Dead Turkey  !


----------



## strutnrut

rex upshaw said:


> Farmer's trumpet prices are high because of limited availability, not playability, per folks who own/played them.  I just think it's silly that a collector, like the one from Va., can not only drive up the price for a trumpet, but might actually find someone foolish enough to pay that amount of money, only to have it sit in a display case.



I don't fault anyone on making money on a call. I just don't want anyone to lose money on a call I build due to something that I did.  If it wasn't from collectors then some callmakers dang sure wouldn't be able to sale their calls for what they do.


----------



## rex upshaw

strutnrut said:


> I don't fault anyone on making money on a call. I just don't want anyone to lose money on a call I build due to something that I did.  If it wasn't from collectors then some callmakers dang sure wouldn't be able to sale their calls for what they do.



I don't fault anyone for making money on a call either, but I still think it's nuts that some of the prices that people are willing to pay for a certain call,  just to have it sit in a case.


----------



## strutnrut

rex upshaw said:


> I don't fault anyone for making money on a call either, but I still think it's nuts that some of the prices that people are willing to pay for a certain call,  just to have it sit in a case.



I do agree with that Rex.  If I only had money but then again if a Frog had Wings


----------



## Brad

I personally will never buy a call with resale value in mind. If it appreciates over the years fine but it wont affect me because I dont plan on selling any call I own. I buy calls for the way they sound and for the experience I have with the call maker. I wont ever buy a call that I wouldn't take to the woods.


----------



## Slicky

I agree with Brad, I buy custom calls from call makers to use as they were intended.
And I don't ever buy one from someone, that don't have turkey hunters talking about how well they sound and work, I like to see kill picks with the calls as well from others.

I said all that to say this. Since we have got to the money part.
I had a call maker contact me on another forum and ask, if he could make me a Turpin style with a brass top hat, for 1/2 price 1/2 price was $125 that makes full price $250, I had seen several of his calls, they are eye candy, but had never seen anyone else talk about them. Just him posting and saying they are going here or there.
I broke my own rule and had him make me a call. It did look good, but it sounded like a sick chicken. I am not a great called but have killed my share.
I did get a good gobble out of it with a rubber-ban.
I would never post who or where.
All I am saying is know your call maker...I know a guy who orders blanks, glass, slate, glues them together and stains and he calls himself a call make....He is no more a call make, than a kid putting together model cars is a car make...


----------



## Brad

I research the call maker a lot before I call him to talk about calls. The first "custom" call I ever really bought was my trumpet.  I asked a lot of questions and got a lot of answers.  MKW name kept coming up. I was familiar with him through the forums and knew he killed turkeys.  I called him and he talked to me for over two hours and never once tried to sell me a call. We just talked hunting.  Ive bought other calls sincethen and one thing is common with all of them. The ccall maker never tried to sell his call and we formed somewhat of a friendship through the deal not just a transaction.


----------



## bshadrick

*turkey call*

my favorite turkey call is the Alabama cackler  made by Billy White


----------



## Gaswamp

Gut_Pile said:


> Here's a good one. Will be interesting to see what the final price is.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zach-Farmer-Turkey-Call-/301266859073?pt=US_Game_Calls&hash=item4624e77441



didn't sell


----------



## Gut_Pile

here's another one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zach-Farmer...8573&clkid=8938486712972861775&_qi=RTM1562570


----------



## Jody Hawk

I wouldn't pay $2500 for a turkey call if Jesus made it!


----------



## M Sharpe

Jody Hawk said:


> I wouldn't pay $2500 for a turkey call if Jesus made it!



I don't think it was turkeys He was worried about!!!!!
He came to save a lost world........and we are there!!!


----------



## TK1

You guys can scratch my name off this list... My days of making calls are done except for the very limited few I've contacted..


----------



## Gaswamp

TK1 said:


> You guys can scratch my name off this list... My days of making calls are done except for the very limited few I've contacted..



Steve, say it ain't so


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Gaswamp said:


> Steve, say it ain't so


 Don't worry man check out this boy's web site he qualifies every year in the  Open and  Friction for the  Grand Nationals using his calls he a great guy who served our country give him a try he his site is the coolest I have found he has a sound file for everything !!!! you can sound like a whole flock on your computer     ........ www.millcreekvalleygamecalls.com


----------



## TK1

Gaswamp said:


> Steve, say it ain't so


...It's so...I'm directing all my former customers to Sadler McGraw now.. I'm done


----------



## rex upshaw

I've never tried Sadler's calls, but I need to.

I used Headcrusher calls last year.  Solid mouth calls.

http://headcrushercalls.com/shop/


----------



## Gadget

TK1 said:


> ...It's so...I'm directing all my former customers to Sadler McGraw now.. I'm done



Sadler is a good choice


----------



## strutnrut

TK1 said:


> ...It's so...I'm directing all my former customers to Sadler McGraw now.. I'm done



Gonna have to post a guard on the spares I have... Good Luck Steve.....


----------



## TK1

strutnrut said:


> Gonna have to post a guard on the spares I have... Good Luck Steve.....



...No worries dude.. I'm just tired of everything and the desire is gone and I changed careers. I no longer need to build calls to pay bills..Going back to building them for fun!!.. I will also admit that for a lot of yrs my calls were strictly built with pliers and forceps. I've only used a basic press for stretching by eye the last two yrs,as well as side crimps,I finished the back stretch with pliers.. It's weird to see a following that I've had for so long when my calls were so crudely crafted.. I find that funny


----------



## Slicky

Sounds to me like I found this forum a little to late.


----------



## returntoarchery

Was my Tim Sandford  copper over glass bicote pot. Then last year it became Tim's slate over copper cherry burl. Second string is Tim's crystal over copper claro walnut and that one just may become first string if I get off my butt and practice with it more.


----------



## rex upshaw

returntoarchery said:


> Was my Tim Sandford  copper over glass bicote pot. Then last year it became Tim's slate over copper cherry burl. Second string is Tim's crystal over copper claro walnut and that one just may become first string if I get off my butt and practice with it more.



Practice?


----------



## returntoarchery

rex upshaw said:


> Practice?



Yeah... That call takes a delicate touch with the striker. But once you caress her right she'll sing sweet nothings to toms.


----------



## Timber1

I have always had good luck using Woodhaven mouth calls.


----------



## BigPimpin

*Favorite call*

My 2 Jackie Strickland boxes.  One long, one short.


----------



## herb mcclure

*What is your # 1 turkey call?*

Been a while since I made a post, but reading all this rs-a-dazzle back and forth about your #1 turkey call, or caller, I think M Sharp has it right when he made his post back in August. As for Herb McClure, the Leon Johenning  turkey call he invented, has called all the turkeys I have ever called for myself and others. Just low and loud yelping--- according to circumstances.   I don't believe very many gobblers ever hear this caller. Thank God!

Native Turkey Man,
Herb McClure


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

my favorite call is the trumpet as everyone knows And I always have a mouth call tucked between my cheek and gum , it's a deadly combonation !


----------

